# Axin Lennon - Survivor (human)



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 24, 2009)

Somewhere I heard some furry go on about how furries would take over the world.

This Had to be done, and is quite legit, too.

I have a story written up on him too, Which can be found here.

Name: Axin Lennon
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Species: Human, Subject to change.(BAN!)

Appearance:





- Hair: Brown
- Markings: General Scuffs and Scars
- Eye color: Maroon
Behavior and Personality: Outside, "Asshole/Calculating" Get close enough, and he will open up some. The reason he is like this is to cover up his weakness, but in the end, it makes it worse.

Skills: Gun Use, Experience.
Weaknesses: Slightly Emotionally Unstable

History: "...I remember when I didn't have to run all the time. I remember when I didn't fear for my life every waking second. I remember when everyone I loved was taken from me. I remember when I used to think revenge was the answer. I remember when it got me nowhere. Now, I wander whats left of the human race, looking for a soul like me... Looking for an answer."


Theme Song: Time Of Dying - Three Day's Grace


Favorite food: Axin can't say, Its trival to him.
Favorite drink: Coke, when he can find it.
Favorite location: Anywhere Defendable.
Favorite weather: High vsiblity conditions.
Favorite color: Red.

Least liked food: Doesn't matter.
Least liked drink: Doesn't matter.
Least liked location: Doesn't matter.
Least liked weather: Rain, cold.

Friends: None, Subject to change.
Relations: None, Subject to change.
Enemies: Many. Subject to change.
Significant other: None. Subject to change.
Orientation: Straight

Now, If I could only Roleplay, that would be perfect.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 25, 2009)

l4d3 spree


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> l4d3 spree


 
Totally.

"AND WHEN I RUN OUT OF BULLETS... FUCK."


----------



## Attaman (Oct 25, 2009)

When you run out of bullets, it's time to cash in on a Berserker Pack.

Don't worry, however: it'll never come down to this.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 25, 2009)

When you are out of ammo throw the clip at the somebea.
When you are out of pealz you can always call Dr.Pealz.
When you are out of zombies shoot teammates.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> When you are out of ammo throw the clip at the somebea.
> When you are out of pealz you can always call Dr.Pealz.
> When you are out of zombies shoot teammates.


 
You win sir, good day.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 31, 2009)

I just wrote up Axin's Story, portrayed as Miles, check out.

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2979405/

Oh, and a word of warning, double spaced on word, it came out to be 13 pages long.


----------

